# So Private Stock had a busy batch his time around...



## themike (Apr 24, 2015)

Just popping in to say I miss you kids. I'll leave this here...







Dustie Waring - Floyd, 25", Pegasus/Sentient set








Mrak Holcomb - 26.5, Duncans


----------



## stretcher7 (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2015)

themike said:


> Just popping in to say I miss you kids. I'll leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god, THIS is how the SE7 needs to be. 26.5'' scale. 

Also, pretty sure they're his Duncan sigs. I know Keith Merrow has an Alpha/Omega 7-string set, so Mark definitely has a set.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2015)

Those are both killer, and those are definitely Duncans in the Holcomb, you can see the Seymour Duncan printing on them.

That Dustie is


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 24, 2015)

Has Dustie ever played 7's? Either way both are absolutely beautiful guitars!! (love that Holcomb burst)


----------



## themike (Apr 24, 2015)

downburst82 said:


> Has Dustie ever played 7's? Either way both are absolutely beautiful guitars!! (love that Holcomb burst)



Yes, its for the new Glass Casket record which he and Wes are writting with 7s.


----------



## absolutorigin (Apr 24, 2015)

Those are so epic! Makes me all the more excited for my PS 7, should be any day now .


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 24, 2015)

¡Ay, Dios mío!


----------



## gunch (Apr 25, 2015)

themike said:


> Yes, its for the new Glass Casket record which he and Wes are writting with 7s.



Man I'm so goddamn hype for that


----------



## JP7 (Apr 25, 2015)

WOW


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 25, 2015)

Hawt


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 25, 2015)

i just want 5 minutes alone with either of those guitars with no questions asked


----------



## The Scenic View (Apr 25, 2015)

All we can pray for is a production run!


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 25, 2015)

Just, wow! That Holcomb 7 is pretty much the perfect PRS 7 people had in their minds. Pretty much like his 6, for me really. 

It makes sense he got that made because he's had to use the Mayones Setius 7's & 8's for any of the material that requires it.


----------



## darren (Apr 25, 2015)

Mark's 7&#8230; wow. 

Any progress on us seeing a USA core line Custom 24/7 or 22/7?


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Apr 25, 2015)

I had no idea those were gonna be 26.5"!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 25, 2015)

I thought he was playing a Schecter USA or is bouncing between the two?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 25, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I thought he was playing a Schecter USA or is bouncing between the two?



He WAS, until PRS built that. 

He was using it because PRS didn't make a baritone 7-string. He has an SE7 but the short scale gave him trouble.


----------



## that short guy (Apr 25, 2015)

I could use dusties guitar in my life lol


----------



## metallidude3 (Apr 25, 2015)

YOU DICK!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2015)

IChuckFinleyI said:


> I had no idea those were gonna be 26.5"!



Those what? These are Private Stock customs not sig models.


----------



## geese_com (Apr 25, 2015)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 25, 2015)

Points for Paul


----------



## narad (Apr 25, 2015)

Dustie's is a dream guitar - wow! Anyone want to throw a ballpark PRS PS 7-string price? (not the ebay flipper's rates)


----------



## Sevenstringer (Apr 25, 2015)

These guitars are hot sex Mike ! ! ! 







darren said:


> Mark's 7 wow.
> 
> Any progress on us seeing a USA core line Custom 24/7 or 22/7?




Hey Darren, I thought you were perma-banned from posting anything about, regarding or surrounding PRS Guitars after your NAMM shenanigans.


----------



## darren (Apr 25, 2015)

Sevenstringer said:


> These guitars are hot sex Mike ! ! !
> 
> Hey Darren, I thought you were perma-banned from posting anything about, regarding or surrounding PRS Guitars after your NAMM shenanigans.



I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 25, 2015)

Glad to see PRS isn't afraid to build some 7's now and then, as I feel like I very rarely see any, but maybe that's just me.

Oh how I wish I could buy custom shop guitars.


----------



## JerichoCheng (Apr 26, 2015)

a PRS 7s with a PS top,,what a dream guitar really,
anyone knows how much would be the price of a PS build for a 7s?


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 27, 2015)

JerichoCheng said:


> a PRS 7s with a PS top,,what a dream guitar really,
> anyone knows how much would be the price of a PS build for a 7s?



I'm not certain but I'm sure I've heard the $10k+ figure floating around over the years. A PRS expert will have to chime in though.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 27, 2015)

Wish there was more pictures floating around of Dustie's 7 string PS. I really dig the color he chose


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 27, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> Wish there was more pictures floating around of Dustie's 7 string PS. I really dig the color he chose



That's a stock Private Stock finish called Northern Lights. There are TONS of examples of it if you do a google image search for it (only difference with his is that it is a satin finish instead of clear gloss finish):


























I think Brian's Guitars was the first one to use it, not sure if he had input into the creation of it or if it was all the PS team, but it's a neat finish to be sure. Sadly it's also becoming one of those finishes that has been done so many times it almost looks boring sometimes.


----------



## Stemp Fester (Apr 28, 2015)

Gonna go against the grain here and say that the one with the FR looks pretty bad...

I've read elsewhere that Paul Reed Smith doesn't like FR trems and to be honest I don't blame him - I don't think they suit his guitars at all. Should just make a 7-string version of the normal PRS trem.


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> That's a stock Private Stock finish called Northern Lights.



:faint:


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 28, 2015)

Stemp Fester said:


> Gonna go against the grain here and say that the one with the FR looks pretty bad...
> 
> I've read elsewhere that Paul Reed Smith doesn't like FR trems and to be honest I don't blame him - I don't think they suit his guitars at all. Should just make a 7-string version of the normal PRS trem.



It is funny as for the longest time Paul had always said that, and felt his tremolo system was superior for tone, playability etc. The other day I was searching for PRS CU24 Floyd vids on YT and came across one of him discussing the model when it came out and he basically went the other way talking up how cool they were, how stable the tuning was and you could do anything to a floyd etc.  I wouldn't say he backpedaled on his stance as I'm sure he still feels the PRS trem is the better sounding of the two, but it was interesting to see how he went from being fairly anti-Floyd to putting out a model to cater to the metal crowd or folks looking for a locking tremolo on a PRS.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 28, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> That's a stock Private Stock finish called Northern Lights. There are TONS of examples of it if you do a google image search for it (only difference with his is that it is a satin finish instead of clear gloss finish):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is jaw dropping beautiful.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2015)

Stemp Fester said:


> Gonna go against the grain here and say that the one with the FR looks pretty bad...
> 
> I've read elsewhere that Paul Reed Smith doesn't like FR trems and to be honest I don't blame him - I don't think they suit his guitars at all. Should just make a 7-string version of the normal PRS trem.



I wouldn't say it looks bad, but black FRs always look cheap to me, so I agree to a point. 

It was a PS though, so the guy with the cash gets to choose.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Apr 28, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Those what? These are Private Stock customs not sig models.



I thought it was his signature model since it looks almost exactly like it.


----------



## absolutorigin (Apr 28, 2015)

narad said:


> Dustie's is a dream guitar - wow! Anyone want to throw a ballpark PRS PS 7-string price? (not the ebay flipper's rates)






JerichoCheng said:


> a PRS 7s with a PS top,,what a dream guitar really, anyone knows how much would be the price of a PS build for a 7s?



Enough for me to offer them a kidney instead. Luckily for me they take organs as payment .


----------



## themike (Apr 28, 2015)

Stemp Fester said:


> I've read elsewhere that Paul Reed Smith doesn't like FR trems and to be honest I don't blame him - I don't think they suit his guitars at all. Should just make a 7-string version of the normal PRS trem.



He doesn't like them but like Matt said when he played the Waring prototype at an event in CT (Brians guitars) he was seriously blown away with the guitar and how amazing it was and I dont blame him, it was great and sounded phenomenal. I still hate floyds personally but I would buy one and block the .... out of it if it meant having a core 7 string. 

They do make a 7 string version of the PRS trem - its available on a Private Stock guitars. 



IChuckFinleyI said:


> I thought it was his signature model since it looks almost exactly like it.



These are artist built private stocks based on their 6 string signature models so you're both right to some degree.



Musiscience said:


> Wish there was more pictures floating around of Dustie's 7 string PS. I really dig the color he chose



Its being shipped so as soon as he gets it I'll grab more.


----------



## protest (Apr 28, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> ...it almost looks boring sometimes.



Lies.


----------



## nihilism (Apr 29, 2015)

I can't bare to look at this thread anymore. I neeeeeeeeed one.


----------



## themike (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2015)

That blue...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 29, 2015)

Northern Lights PS quilt...


----------



## themike (May 4, 2015)

bow down


----------



## HighGain510 (May 4, 2015)

themike said:


>



THAT is a quilt top.   Man I'm calling it now... PRS 26.5" Limited Edition Custom 24 7-string run.... and if/when PRS does it, I'm f*cked because that has been one of my dream guitars since I was like 17 so something will have to go out the door if they say they'll build those for non-PS prices.


----------



## thrsher (May 4, 2015)

a 26.5 scale 7 PRS is what im talking about. that would be my first venture into the PRS world


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 4, 2015)

themike said:


> Yes, its for the new Glass Casket record which* he and Wes are writting with 7s*.


My body is ready. That's seriously gonna be some heavy stuff. I've always loved Dustie's more death metal writing ala Alaska.


----------



## Lankles (May 4, 2015)

That finish has absorbed my soul. Nice.


----------



## Triple7 (May 4, 2015)

Oh man. I would definitely purchase one of these if they made a production run. Dustie's guitar is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 7, 2015)

Damn you PRS, damn you. Prickly Pear for Brian's Guitars.









I want this in and around my face. It's settled. Saving coin for the next year to order a Private Stock with a Northern Lights fretboard and matching quilted or curly stain, whichever brings out the colors just like that madness or on the Angelus acoustic. I can't even....


----------



## Musiscience (May 7, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Damn you PRS, damn you. Prickly Pear for Brian's Guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, is, beautiful 

Edit : is it just me or does the northern light color looks better with a glossy finish rather than a satin one? I think some finishes just work better with gloss.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 7, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> This, is, beautiful
> 
> Edit : is it just me or does the northern light color looks better with a glossy finish rather than a satin one? I think some finishes just work better with gloss.



It does to me too. The colors are brighter and pop, plus the gloss tops that were stained with less black seem to show much richer color. I was disappointed in some of the quilt tops being so dark and dull. But that Angelus, and this fretboard.. wow.


----------



## themike (May 7, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> This, is, beautiful
> 
> Edit : is it just me or does the northern light color looks better with a glossy finish rather than a satin one? I think some finishes just work better with gloss.



I think all finishes look better under a clear coat since it really makes the top detail pop BUT satin has a certain look that is its own mean, sleek thing.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 8, 2015)

I sweat like a bastard so I often prefer the feel of satin or oiled guitars. I think more subdued colors look fabulous in satin and certainly there is a wonderful appeal for them. PRS sure does it right both ways, preferences aside.


----------



## patdavidmusic (May 8, 2015)

holy moley!


----------



## Musiscience (May 8, 2015)

themike said:


> I think all finishes look better under a clear coat since it really makes the top detail pop BUT satin has a certain look that is its own mean, sleek thing.



You are right, satin really has it's own look. Some finishes do look killer with satin, like the faded blue jean color on the first Modern Eagles.


----------



## ramses (May 10, 2015)

themike said:


> bow down



LOL, WHUT??


----------



## the.godfather (May 10, 2015)

Dustie posted a little clip of how it sounds on his Instagram page a couple of days ago, the thing sounds absolutely deadly to go along with the looks too! I can't wait to hear it on some new Glass Casket.


----------

